# Bosch TCC78K751 brewing unit jammed



## Neil777 (Aug 11, 2021)

Hi I have a Bosch TCC78K751 /09 integrated coffee machine. I think the brewing machine wasn't inserted correctly and is now locked and won't turn to unlock


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Neil777 welcome to the forum....do you have a photo of the brewing unit?


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

Have you seen this?


----------



## Neil777 (Aug 11, 2021)

It's a Bosch inbuilt unit model number TCC78K751B/09. When I try and get the brewing unit it gives a cm and then it's trapped in there, can't find any help anywhere, had a look at the video above previously but it's not the same unit. Mine is similar to the image on link https://www.buyspares.co.uk/product.pl?pid=5233736&utm_source=google&utm_medium=base&utm_campaign=products&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI_ejjh-iv8gIVWYjVCh3DSQLGEAQYASABEgKa8vD_BwE


----------

